# Qui no s'arrisca no pisca



## MOMO2

Hola. Com en aquest forum es pot parlar cualsevol idoma, avui hi posaré una mica d'italià.

En italià exist un refrà molt semblant a aquest i és: Chi non risica non rosica.

Cóm es diu en castellà?

Mercès i si us plau corregit-me el català (Fiuuu quina faina!)


----------



## vivanacho

Hola. Com en aquest fòrum es pot parlar qualsevol idoma, avui hi posaré una mica d'italià.
En italià existeix un refrany molt semblant a aquest i és: Chi non risica non rosica.
Com es diu en castellà?
Mercès i si us plau corregiu-me el català (Fiuuu quina feina!)
(Com causal normalment va seguit de "que")

Ciao, Momo. En castellà l'unica versió que recorde és "Quien no llora no mama", però potser n'hi ha d'altres.


----------



## somiatruites

vivanacho said:


> Hola. Com en aquest fòrum es pot parlar qualsevol idioma, avui hi posaré una mica d'italià.
> En italià existeix un refrany molt semblant a aquest i és: Chi non risica non rosica.
> Com es diu en castellà?
> Mercès i si us plau corregiu-me el català (Fiuuu quina feina!)
> (Com causal normalment va seguit de "que")
> 
> Ciao, Momo. En castellà l'única versió que recorde és "Quien no llora no mama", però potser n'hi ha d'altres.


----------



## vivanacho

Upps...che figuraccia!. Perdón


----------



## MOMO2

vivanacho said:


> Hola. Com en aquest fòrum es pot parlar qualsevol idoma, avui hi posaré una mica d'italià.
> En italià existeix un refrany molt semblant a aquest i és: Chi non risica non rosica.
> Com es diu en castellà?
> Mercès i si us plau corregiu-me el català (Fiuuu quina feina!)
> (Com causal normalment va seguit de "que")
> 
> Ciao, Momo. En castellà l'unica versió que recorde és "Quien no llora no mama", però potser n'hi ha d'altres.


 
Molt bonica "Quien no llora no mama" pero em semba diferent: vol dir Qui no demana no obté res"
L'altre vol dir "si no te arriesgas no sacas/ganas nada"




vivanacho said:


> Upps...che figuraccia!. Perdón


 
No! Niente figuraccia. Con tutti gli errori che ho fatto ti sarai distratto!


----------



## vivanacho

Tens raó, Momo, "Quien no llora no mama" no vol dir el mateix. Aquí en tens un'altra; crec que aquesta sí és equivalent, i la trobe molt bonica: "Quien no se aventura no pasa la mar".


----------



## MOMO2

vivanacho said:


> Tens raó, Momo, "Quien no llora no mama" no vol dir el mateix. Aquí en tens un'altra; crec que aquesta sí és equivalent, i la trobe molt bonica: "Quien no se aventura no pasa la mar".


 
Ésta sí me parece acertada.

Mercès.


----------



## Pinairun

MOMO2 said:


> Ésta sí me parece acertada.
> 
> Mercès.


 
Quien no arrisca, no aprisca.
Quien no se aventuró, ni perdió ni ganó.
Quien no se aventura, no pasa el mar.

Quien no se moja el culo, no coge peces.


----------



## MOMO2

Pinairun said:


> Quien no arrisca, no aprisca.
> Quien no se aventuró, ni perdió ni ganó.
> Quien no se aventura, no pasa el mar.
> 
> Quien no se moja el culo, no coge peces.


 
Ok. Muy bien, y muy bonitas.

Si los Mod italianos ven la última, van a poner un punto eclamatiu.

Que vol dir "aprisca"? Ho vaig cercar al diccionari, mes no hi ha.

Ancara mercès


----------



## Pinairun

> *Apriscar*
> 
> 1. tr. Recoger el ganado en el aprisco. U. t. c. prnl.


----------

